# Internet in Peyia



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there.

What and who would be my best bet for fixed and/or mobile Internet in Peyia? I imagine I would need a fixed connection as well as a data sim that I would use via a WiFi hotspot device that I have. For the data sim, I would probably need around 15GB of data per month. Do fixed line connections offer unlimited data?

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Bob2 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> What and who would be my best bet for fixed and/or mobile Internet in Peyia? I imagine I would need a fixed connection as well as a data sim that I would use via a WiFi hotspot device that I have. For the data sim, I would probably need around 15GB of data per month. Do fixed line connections offer unlimited data?
> 
> ...


Fixed line is unlimited, mobile limited.

Look at MTN, Primetel. They have good offers


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks. I will take a look at their websites.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Is the landline Internet / mobile Internet stable there?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Bob2 said:


> Is the landline Internet / mobile Internet stable there?


The landline internet is quite ok, even if it is not the speeds we were used to in Germany.

Mobile internet they say is not very good, even if they now launch 4G in the cities. Here is also a lot of wifi providers, you cant get landlines in some places. We have that in Pissouri and it works well


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> The landline internet is quite ok, even if it is not the speeds we were used to in Germany.
> 
> Mobile internet they say is not very good, even if they now launch 4G in the cities. Here is also a lot of wifi providers, you cant get landlines in some places. We have that in Pissouri and it works well



I like the look of Broadband in a Box by MTN. Have you ever used it? Also, any reason for not suggesting Cyta - are they rubbish?

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Bob2 said:


> ...Also, any reason for not suggesting Cyta - are they rubbish?
> 
> Bob.


No, they're not rubbish. We have Cyta broadband and the service is excellent. I suppose that they are the Ctprus equivalent of BT - not the cheapest, but a good product and good service.


----------

